# Impalas Mag & Hollister Collision Center Super Benefit Car Show & Concert



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## ~esjmami~ (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Here we go...


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

Toro said:


> View attachment 583720


TTT.....


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

TTT and is there ganna be a car hop?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## ~esjmami~ (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

~esjmami~ said:


>



See you there


----------



## ~esjmami~ (Apr 25, 2012)

djmikethecholodj said:


> See you there


:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


TTT......


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

~esjmami~ said:


> :thumbsup:


I hope you wear this boots...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Toro said:


> View attachment 583720



:thumbsup:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

If anyone needs pre-registration please email me at [email protected] Pre-Reg is $20.00 dollars for Cars $15.00 for Bikes checks or money order to be made out to: Impalas Magazine 1760 Airline Hwy Suit F-106 Hollister, Ca 95023 Day of Show will be $30.00 dollars for cars $25.00 for bikes Move-in Time will be 6am to 11am day of show only. If you have any questions please feel free to call us at 1 800-344-8218


----------



## cencoast64ss (Feb 25, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> If anyone needs pre-registration please email me at [email protected] Pre-Reg is $20.00 dollars for Cars $15.00 for Bikes checks or money order to be made out to: Impalas Magazine 1760 Airline Hwy Suit F-106 Hollister, Ca 95023 Day of Show will be $30.00 dollars for cars $25.00 for bikes Move-in Time will be 6am to 11am day of show only. If you have any questions please feel free to call us at 1 800-344-8218



TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## 67VERT (Mar 24, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Can't wait...


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

hop?


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

himbone said:


> hop?


 Working on having a Hop.Soon as I get information I will post it up on layitlow!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> Working on having a Hop.Soon as I get information I will post it up on layitlow!





More ounce to the bounce....


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Please be safe my Brothers...._:angel:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

Life's Finest will be there


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> Working on having a Hop.Soon as I get information I will post it up on layitlow!



:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

eastbay_drop said:


> Life's Finest will be there


THANKS LIFE'S FINEST FOR ALL THERE SUPPORT!!!!!!


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

Toro said:


> View attachment 583720


TTT......


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

TTT......


----------



## cadilinc (Jul 5, 2007)

Hell yeah. I have to go to that show repping STYLISTICS LOS ANGELES at Balers High.meet up the family and with my old high school friends :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

Luxurious will be there


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

MR LUXURIOUS said:


> Luxurious will be there


Luxurious C.C Always down to Help A Good Cause!!!!!!!


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

Yes this year Impalas Magazine will be giving San Benito high school all proceeds from the Car Show March 16th to San Benito high school athletic Department so please come out and support a good cause!!!!


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> If anyone needs pre-registration please email me at [email protected] Pre-Reg is $20.00 dollars for Cars $15.00 for Bikes checks or money order to be made out to: Impalas Magazine 1760 Airline Hwy Suit F-106 Hollister, Ca 95023 Day of Show will be $30.00 dollars for cars $25.00
> for bikes Move-in Time will be 6am to 11am
> day of show only. If you have any questions please feel free to call us at 1 800-344-8218


TTT...


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

BUMP TO THE TOP!!!!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> BUMP TO THE TOP!!!!!!



Bumped


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

_*TTT*_


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo, it's going down with Impalas Magazine...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## m_monster66 (Jun 1, 2011)

T.T.T.


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> If anyone needs pre-registration please email me at [email protected] Pre-Reg is $20.00 dollars for Cars $15.00 for Bikes checks or money order to be made out to: Impalas Magazine 1760 Airline Hwy Suit F-106 Hollister, Ca 95023 Day of Show will be $30.00 dollars for cars $25.00
> for bikes Move-in Time will be 6am to 11am
> day of show only. If you have any questions
> please feel free to call us at 1 800-344-8218[/
> ...


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

oneofakind said:


>


TTT.....


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> ImpalasMagazine said:
> 
> 
> > If anyone needs pre-registration please email me at [email protected] Pre-Reg is $20.00 dollars for Cars $15.00 for Bikes checks or money order to be made out to: Impalas Magazine 1760 Airline Hwy Suit F-106 Hollister, Ca 95023 Day of Show will be
> ...


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

The pre reg form you sent me says 30 for pre reg


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

MR LUXURIOUS said:


> The pre reg form you sent me says 30 for pre reg


Sorry it's only $20.00 pre-reg $15.00 for bikes Day of show it's $30.00 for cars $25.00 for bikea it's a misprint sorry for the inconvenience


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

oneofakind said:


>


TTT......


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> ImpalasMagazine said:
> 
> 
> > If anyone needs pre-registration please email me at [email protected] Pre-Reg is $20.00 dollars for Cars $15.00 for Bikes checks or money order to be made out to: Impalas Magazine 1760 Airline Hwy Suit F-106 Hollister, Ca 95023 Day of Show will be $30.00 dollars for cars $25.00
> ...


----------



## ~esjmami~ (Apr 25, 2012)

oneofakind said:


>


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> Yes this year Impalas Magazine will be giving San Benito high school all proceeds from the Car Show March 16th to San Benito high school athletic Department so please come out and support a good cause!!!!


TTT.....


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

back up for the homie Mark


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

D-Cheeze said:


> back up for the homie Mark


Thx Big homie!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

to the very tippity top


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

oneofakind said:


>


TTT....


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

oneofakind said:


>


*ROLL CALL*

*Life's Finest C.C
*Impalas C.C
*Stylistics C.C
*Luxurious C.C
*Uso C.C
*Watsonville Impalas C.C
*New Style C.C
*Traffic C.C
*Low Conspiracy C.C.
*Watsonville Riders C.C
*Chevitos C.C


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

Watsonville Riders cc will be in da house..


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

watson rider said:


> Watsonville Riders cc will be in da house..


Thanks for the Support......


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

TTT....


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

oneofakind said:


>


TTT...


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

hopefully my ride will be ready for this show:thumbsup: SAN JOSE'S FINEST


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

thelou said:


> hopefully my ride will be ready for this show:thumbsup: SAN JOSE'S FINEST


Thanks Bro hope to see SAN JOSE'S FINEST!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

TTT....


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

TTT....


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

oneofakind said:


>


 "A little bit more than a Month away,,,,,


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

TTT...


----------



## ~esjmami~ (Apr 25, 2012)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> "A little bit more than a Month away,,,,,


:h5:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

oneofakind said:


>


TTT....


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

TTT....


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

This is part of the Impalas Magazine move-in and judging crew. Mark, Myself, Alex Ochoa, and Jose "All Nighter" Martinez.


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

oneofakind said:


>


TTT....


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

64Rag said:


> View attachment 609896
> 
> This is part of the Impalas Magazine move-in and judging crew. Mark, Myself, Alex Ochoa, and Jose "All Nighter" Martinez.


The Crew is ready for 2013...


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

TTT.....


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

_*TTT*_ "Jimmy's Low Low Production" will be on scene to film the Show :thumbsup:


----------



## ~esjmami~ (Apr 25, 2012)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> TTT!


Get outta here, you are no good for Lowriding...


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

ARE ICE CHESTS ALLOWED OR FOOD


----------



## m_monster66 (Jun 1, 2011)

CHEVITOS WILL BE THERE !!


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

MR LUXURIOUS said:


> ARE ICE CHESTS ALLOWED OR FOOD


ICE CHESTTS ARE ALLOWED JUST PLEASE WATER & SODA, CHIPS. & COLD CUTS...
NO BARBECUE PIT......THANKS MR LUXURIOUS!!!!


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> ICE CHESTTS ARE ALLOWED JUST PLEASE WATER & SODA, CHIPS. & COLD CUTS...
> NO BARBECUE PIT......THANKS MR LUXURIOUS!!!!


You got it bro


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> *ROLL CALL*
> 
> *Life's Finest C.C
> *Impalas C.C
> ...


TTT......


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> ImpalasMagazine said:
> 
> 
> > If anyone needs pre-registration please email me at [email protected] Pre-Reg is $20.00 dollars for Cars $15.00 for Bikes checks or money order to be made out to: Impalas Magazine 1760 Airline Hwy Suit F-106 Hollister, Ca 95023 Day of Show will be $30.00 dollars for cars $25.00
> ...


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

WHAT KIND OF CATAGORIES U GUYS HAVING?:thumbsup:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

thelou said:


> WHAT KIND OF CATAGORIES U GUYS HAVING?:thumbsup:[/
> 
> I will post all the category next week... but we will have the same category that we had last year..


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> *ROLL CALL*
> 
> *Life's Finest C.C
> *Impalas C.C
> ...


15 DAYS LEFT!!!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

:thumbsup: Almost there


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

cadilinc said:


> Hell yeah. I have to go to that show repping STYLISTICS LOS ANGELES at Balers High.meet up the family and with my old high school friends :thumbsup::thumbsup:


TTT.....


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

san jose's finest. down for this one:wave:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> *ROLL CALL*
> 
> *Life's Finest C.C
> *Impalas C.C
> ...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> ImpalasMagazine said:
> 
> 
> > *ROLL CALL*
> ...


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> ImpalasMagazine said:
> 
> 
> > *ROLL CALL*
> ...


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

oneofakind said:


>


TTT....


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

TTT IS KRAZY CUTTING GOING TO BE AT THIS SHOW?


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> ImpalasMagazine said:
> 
> 
> > " Just confirm The Cholo DJ will be in the house!!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## Cadillac Kings CV (Sep 20, 2012)

Cadillac Kings Central Valley will be there


----------



## m_monster66 (Jun 1, 2011)

T.T.T.


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

TTT..


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> ImpalasMagazine said:
> 
> 
> > ImpalasMagazine said:
> ...


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

oneofakind said:


>


TTT...


----------



## ~esjmami~ (Apr 25, 2012)

see you then


----------



## Paul kersey (Mar 9, 2013)

Esjmany


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

~esjmami~ said:


> see you then


TTT....


----------



## Redeemed1 (Jul 7, 2009)

What up Mark? Is there still room for












?? Just seen your posting, been busy! Let me know thanks. (408)661-5128


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

Redeemed1 said:


> What up Mark? Is there still room for
> View attachment 617937
> View attachment 617938
> ?? Just seen your posting, been busy! Let me know thanks. (408)661-5128


Yea there is still room for Vendors. Move-in is 6am to 11am.. See you Saturday......


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

TTT

for a good show! :thumbsup:


----------



## landshark 68 (Dec 13, 2009)

408ryders gona roll threw


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

_*"Jimmy's Low Low Production"*_ will be attending this Car SHow, Ill be filming N taking pictures of the scene....


----------



## GotSwitchez? (Mar 5, 2009)

TTT For Impalas Mag!


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

knightbandit88 said:


> _*"Jimmy's Low Low Production"*_ will be attending this Car SHow, Ill be filming N taking pictures of the scene....


THANKS SEE YOU SATURDAY........


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

Hotel information
BEST WESTERN SAN BENITO INN
660 SAN FELIPE ROAD
HOLLISTER,CA 95023
(831)637-9248 OR 
"Mention the Impalas Magazine Super Benefit Car Show and get a discount!
$79.00


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> ImpalasMagazine said:
> 
> 
> > ImpalasMagazine said:
> ...


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

Can we still pre reg. In tha 831


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

watson rider said:


> Can we still pre reg. In tha 831


Yea call me (408)314-4686 our office is in Hollister


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

TODAY IS THE LAST DAY FOR PRE-REG!


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> TODAY IS THE LAST DAY FOR PRE-REG!


Does it have to be dropped of some where? can we do it over phone? 

Thanks,


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> Does it have to be dropped of some where? can we do it over phone?
> 
> Thanks,


Call me (408)314-4686


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

oneofakind said:


>


The Car Show will be held on the Soccer Field and the Football Parking Lot. Move-in will be 6am-10:30am if you have any questions please call me at (408)314-4686.........


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

JUST WASHED THE RIDE.SEE ALL THE HOMIES SATURDAY:thumbsup:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> Hotel information
> BEST WESTERN SAN BENITO INN
> 660 SAN FELIPE ROAD
> HOLLISTER,CA 95023
> ...


TTT.....


----------



## ~esjmami~ (Apr 25, 2012)

djmikethecholodj said:


> ImpalasMagazine said:
> 
> 
> > :yes::yes:
> ...


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

Getting ready to roll out


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

WE MAY STOP BY LATER

BUILDING WHEELS IS OUR PRIORITY


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

Rollin out of San Jo, hittin down south on 101 toward Hollister..see everyone there..


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

Just arrived about an hour or so, more pics comiing soon stay tuned


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## ~esjmami~ (Apr 25, 2012)

Good show :thumbsup:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

On behalf of Impalas Magazine & the crew we would like to Thank Everybody that came out and Supported the Hollister 2013 San Benito High school Super Benefits Car Show!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

Few photos I took ...


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)

Pics i took from the Impalas Magazine, Hollister CA this weekend 3/16/13

please click link below.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/308620-ancheta-workshop-15.html#post16495239


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

*My Wife had A great time at the Show with Her Monte Carlo, 1st Place 70's Semi Custom & Best Graphics. A really good turnout! Thanks Impala Magazine see you in Fresno*.:thumbsup:


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

BIG PANDULCE said:


> View attachment 621710
> *My Wife had A great time at the Show with Her Monte Carlo, 1st Place 70's Semi Custom & Best Graphics. A really good turnout! Thanks Impala Magazine see you in Fresno*.:thumbsup:


That Monte is Amazing!!! Congrats to her!!


----------



## duvies 81 (Feb 16, 2009)

GOODTIMES BAKERSFIELD WAS IN THE HOUSE IT WAS A GREAT SHOW. WE HAD A GOODTIME AND PLAN TO HIT UR SHOW IN FRESNO !


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

More photos


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

_*MORE PHOTOS*_


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

_*MORE PHOTOS*_


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

MORE PHOTOS!!


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

knightbandit88 said:


> MORE PHOTOS!!
> View attachment 623439
> View attachment 623440
> View attachment 623441
> ...


Good Pics Jimmy! u always come threw! :thumbsup:


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> Good Pics Jimmy! u always come threw! :thumbsup:


_*Thanks for the support*_ :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

thanks for everyone coming out and supporting the school....you guys made a world of differance..... hopefully I see everyone in Fresno for our kick off to the official Impalas Magazine 2013 Tour April 7.....


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

Video is almost done, ill post it soon as its uploaded on youtube..stay tuned..:thumbsup:


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

_*HERE's the video for this CAR SHOW CHECK IT OUT FILMED/EDITED BY "JLLP" ENJOY:thumbsup:





*_


----------

